# what Julia thought of Julie's blog



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Personally, I can't wait for the film (_Julie & Julia_) to open here.

A friend just sent me this short article that talks a little about what Julia thought of Julie's blog.

Mastering the Art of French Cooking Reaches Young Readers Again - 7/20/2009 9:30:00 AM - Publishers Weekly


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

has anyone seen Julie and Julia yet?. I went to see it and hardly any guys were in the theatre? Hmmm, I wonder why? 

Is it a movie for women? (ok, that was a rhetorical question)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think McMurphy's blog is better.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw the movie with my husband, who enjoyed it a bit. He doesn't cook or appreciate the fine points of a dish (everything I make is "okay"), but he does love to eat.

The first scenes of Julia and Paul in the movie recount her epiphany at La Couronne in Rouen. The scene made me think of Proust tasting his madeleine. (The restaurant portrayed was not the actual one: Restaurant La Couronne - La plus vieille Auberge de France - 1345) We had eaten there in 1998 on our France trip, so when I read about Julia's response to the simply-prepared fish in Appetite for Life (biography of Julia), I was delighted. I had duck for dinner at La Couronne, not sole meuniere; but it was an excellent and memorable meal.

I definitely enjoyed the Julia portions of the movie more than the Julie portions, but Amy Adams's acting was much better than the script dealt her. If Meryl Streep doesn't earn an Oscar for this, there's no justice in the world.

Now if I can just find time and resources to get back to Rouen for lunch...... :lips:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw the movie on opening day and really enjoyed it. (And there were lots of men in the audience.) I wonder how non foodies are reviewing the film??


----------

